

13-year-old Minecraft player confesses to swatting, police say - theandrewbailey
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/03/13-year-old-minecraft-player-confesses-to-swatting-police-say/

======
pc2g4d
The fact that SWAT is so easily manipulated seems to me like a symptom of
their being out of control in general. A little eager to get in there and beat
down people's doors without proper evidence, aren't they?

------
Zigurd
What justification is there for a dynamic entry raid outside of clear-cut,
verified cases of armed hostage taking?

